
Can you become a software developer? - squixy
https://medium.com/kamil-lelonek-personal-blog/not-everyone-can-be-a-programmer-eef095f99baa
======
siIky
Im currently studying Computer Science (1st year) and I see so many people
that have no idea what they're doing or why they're there. Some of them just
got in because their friends got in, and most of those friends got in because
"they'll have a garuanteed job with a good paycheck after completing the
course!" It saddens me

